# U.K. citizen marrying a SA citizen



## phannam31 (Oct 28, 2018)

I’m a UK citizen and want to marry my SA citizen fiancée in SA as a lot of her family are there... then we want to settle there.
Most sites and advice seems for me to apply for a spousal visa which at its best will give me 2/3 years in SA? 
A few things to that we are concerned about:
Come to SA and we have been together 3.5 years and cannot price 5 years yet.. so timescales to in the initial three months feasible to get clearance to marry and get spouse visa to stay so we are not parted so soon after marriage?
Once married and spousal visa applied for.. is there reasons why not issued for 2/3 years.. we have clean bill of health and no criminal records etc?
And the other concern is you can apply once been together 5 years.. but what happens year 3/4/5 after given the initial 2-3 years to stay.... so I have to leave?
We just do not want to put ourselves in the position of us and our family being split up?
If anyone had any advice or can construct for me as an idiots guide that would be great .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenoConnor (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi 

Best to speak to an immigration lawyer here! SA immigration law is so ridicouluos and full of nonsense that you can get caught up in red tap for years. I have heard that imcosa.co.za/ and intergate-immigration.com/ are you best bets. 

Hope it helps.

S


----------



## phannam31 (Oct 28, 2018)

Have contacted them and awaiting a reply thanks for advice .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

